# Lock ten fall open



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Oct 15 Steubenville marina 8-4 $60.00. Paying top four places and big bass is included with your entry

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Wonder if I can talk my wife into fishing this on our anniversary?????


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Go for it my wife fishes them with me it's a good time. Laid back no pressure


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Ttt


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the last one of the year let's all get out there and have some fun


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

are we still fishing on sat


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I talked to clutter at the football game tonight and he said it's still on! 8-4

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any results? How did the river look?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Ten boats. 9 pound to win the top four were all over 8 pound


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

sounds like it was a good day of fishing.did any one fish the one on sunday


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know of anyone I had to work. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

